# Any Bibliomaniacs about?



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

I read anything and everything, fiction, non fiction, and am always interested to know what other people are reading. I have recently finished reading I Robot by Isaac Asimov, which was interesting, but rather worrying to think how far down the road we are to being run by robots.

I am attempting to read Gadsby by Ernest Vincent Wright. Written in 1939 it has been written without using the letter E. Quite hard going sadly,

On a lighter note I am reading 101 Things To Do Before You Diet by Mimi Spencer which looks like it might be fun

What are others reading?


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 9, 2018)

I read Joe R Lansdale, James Lee Burke, James Elroy and a lot of others.  At the moment I'm reading Rusty Puppy, newest Joe R Lansdale series Hap n Leonard which is also a TV series. I'm a book nut.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi KM, I'm am a bibliophiliac beyond redemption  I have amassed somewhere in the region of 10,000 books over the past 40 years, and only now am I beginning to realise just how many that is as I attempt to pack them away prior to moving home 

I'd highly recommend reading Margaret Atwood's Maddaddam Trilogy, which I absolutely love. Like you I have eclectic tastes, with history, science, nature, languages, travel in my bookcases (now boxes!)


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I read Joe R Lansdale, James Lee Burke, James Elroy and a lot of others.  At the moment I'm reading Rusty Puppy, newest Joe R Lansdale series Hap n Leonard which is also a TV series. I'm a book nut.


I am not averse to a thriller. Have read several by Peter James, may look out for some of these


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi KM, I'm am a bibliophiliac beyond redemption  I have amassed somewhere in the region of 10,000 books over the past 40 years, and only now am I beginning to realise just how many that is as I attempt to pack them away prior to moving home
> 
> I'd highly recommend reading Margaret Atwood's Maddaddam Trilogy, which I absolutely love. Like you I have eclectic tastes, with history, science, nature, languages, travel in my bookcases (now boxes!)


I shall add it to my ever growing list, looks like it could be good. I have been known to go out to buy clothes, not found anything I liked, and come home with a couple of books to cheer myself up. Nowadays I try to source my books from the library, less expensive


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm currently reading Bands of Mourning by Brandon Sanderson, the boss is reading Magicians End by Raymond Feist and the little one is on Moondust by Gemma Fowler.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I shall add it to my ever growing list, looks like it could be good. I have been known to go out to buy clothes, not found anything I liked, and come home with a couple of books to cheer myself up. Nowadays I try to source my books from the library, less expensive


I tend to buy s/h from amazon or Abe Books  Amazon was my downfall when I discovered it in 1998 - before that I was largely limited to what I came across in my local bookshop or library   My worst spree was when a local bookshop in Folkestone was closing and selling all stock for 10% of cover price - I spent £200 equivalent to £2000!


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I'm currently reading Bands of Mourning by Brandon Sanderson, the boss is reading Magicians End by Raymond Feist and the little one is on Moondust by Gemma Fowler.


Hi Mark, Bands of Mourning and Magicians End both appear to be parts of sagas, can they be read as stand alone books, or do you need to have read the previous books in the series to enjoy them?


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I tend to buy s/h from amazon or Abe Books  Amazon was my downfall when I discovered it in 1998 - before that I was largely limited to what I came across in my local bookshop or library   My worst spree was when a local bookshop in Folkestone was closing and selling all stock for 10% of cover price - I spent £200 equivalent to £2000!


I use Abe Books or Amazon if the library decides to charge me £3 for a reservation from out of area, it comes out cheaper. Not quite spent £200 in one go, but can imagine it would be easy. At a Christmas Fair I picked up a full set of 15 brand new books for £5. They are The Roman Mysteries by Caroline Lawrence. Aimed at school children I am reading them and then putting them by for when my grandson does the Romans at school.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Hi Mark, Bands of Mourning and Magicians End both appear to be parts of sagas, can they be read as stand alone books, or do you need to have read the previous books in the series to enjoy them?


Unfortunately they only really make sense when read as part of the sequence.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 9, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately they only really make sense when read as part of the sequence.


Thank you. I will make a note of them and keep them in mind


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 10, 2018)

You might want to have a browse through this thread, @kentish maid - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/reading-challenge-2017.64256/


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 10, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> You might want to have a browse through this thread, @kentish maid - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/reading-challenge-2017.64256/


Thank you, I will have a browse, always looking for something new/different. Would rather read a book than watch TV


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 10, 2018)

I thought the book I am reading that contains no E's was crazy, but this one might beat it - Not A Wake: A dream embodying (pi)'s digits fully for 10000 decimals by Michael Keith !!!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I read Joe R Lansdale, James Lee Burke, James Elroy and a lot of others.  At the moment I'm reading Rusty Puppy, newest Joe R Lansdale series Hap n Leonard which is also a TV series. I'm a book nut.


Just finished reading Rusty Puppy. Loved the four hundred year old vampire and her appetite for MacDonalds. Took a while to work out where they had got the title from. Quite enjoyed it, would certainly go back to that author again some time


----------



## Mark T (Apr 5, 2018)

The little one finished Moondust and said it was very good, although quite obviously left a few threads open for a follow up book.

He is now onto Chris Bradford's Young Samurai series (a set of 7!) and devouring that at a rate of knots.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark T said:


> The little one finished Moondust and said it was very good, although quite obviously left a few threads open for a follow up book.
> 
> He is now onto Chris Bradford's Young Samurai series (a set of 7!) and devouring that at a rate of knots.


Great to know some children still read books. Not sure how old your little one is but my grandson is 6 and came home from school with a prize for being the first child in his year to have reached a certain goal on the reading scheme they use. One very proud Nanny


----------



## Mark T (Apr 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Great to know some children still read books. Not sure how old your little one is but my grandson is 6 and came home from school with a prize for being the first child in his year to have reached a certain goal on the reading scheme they use. One very proud Nanny


He is coming up on 9.

Its a shame they don't do that at his school.  He was one of the first children to get to "free reader" at the top of the book scheme.  Right now he is held back on school books because they only let then read certain books (S labels) and he isn't allowed to pick S+ labels.  I've already made the point that he is happily reading S+ at home from the library.

This is because S+ can have slightly more challenging content (such as relationships, bad situations, etc) and they don't want to have to discuss things with the child if they start asking questions.  Harry Potter is S+.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark T said:


> He is coming up on 9.
> 
> Its a shame they don't do that at his school.  He was one of the first children to get to "free reader" at the top of the book scheme.  Right now he is held back on school books because they only let then read certain books (S labels) and he isn't allowed to pick S+ labels.  I've already made the point that he is happily reading S+ at home from the library.
> 
> This is because S+ can have slightly more challenging content (such as relationships, bad situations, etc) and they don't want to have to discuss things with the child if they start asking questions.  Harry Potter is S+.


A bit of a dilemma really. Reading is so important and needs to be encouraged. He is probably a bit old now for the The Roman Mysteries by Caroline Lawrence, I picked up all 15 of them, brand new, for £5 at a fete. Will hold onto them for a while before introducing them. The author does books for older children too I think, may be worth looking at if you haven't come across her


----------



## Mark T (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll keep an eye out for that author.

Fortunately he reads lots, from memory (which means I've probably forgotten some), I know he has at least these on his bookshelf:
4 x Young Samurai by Chris Bradford
Moondust by Gemma Fowler
(all) Harry Potter by JK Rowling (7 books)
Last Dragon Chronicles by Chris D’Lacey (7 books)
The Erth Dragons by Chris D’Lacey (2 books)
First two Lion, Witch & Wardrobe
How to Train Your Dragon by Cressida Cowell (12 books)

Omitting the younger books, like his set of Astrosaurs books...


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I'll keep an eye out for that author.
> 
> Fortunately he reads lots, from memory (which means I've probably forgotten some), I know he has at least these on his bookshelf:
> 4 x Young Samurai by Chris Bradford
> ...


Will have to look out for the Dragon ones, see if my son has come across them, little man loves Dragons, Dinosaurs and the like.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Will have to look out for the Dragon ones, see if my son has come across them, little man loves Dragons, Dinosaurs and the like.


Just as fair warning, the Chris D'Lacey book has some fairly edgy content in it.  If you don't mind spoilers then it's worth looking at http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Literature/Dragons

Some characters get some fairly nasty deaths, including being dissolved by dragon urine.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Great to know some children still read books. Not sure how old your little one is but my grandson is 6 and came home from school with a prize for being the first child in his year to have reached a certain goal on the reading scheme they use. One very proud Nanny


My 11 year old grandson is a real book worm just like me, my 11 year old granddaughter hates reading, it breaks my heart, I still buy her a book every Christmas though and will never stop doing so in the hope that one day she just may pick it up and read it and feel the same enjoyment her cousin does oh and her Grandma of course!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

eggyg said:


> My 11 year old grandson is a real book worm just like me, my 11 year old granddaughter hates reading, it breaks my heart, I still buy her a book every Christmas though and will never stop doing so in the hope that one day she just may pick it up and read it and feel the same enjoyment her cousin does oh and her Grandma of course!


I used to have my grandson one day a week before he went to school, and most weeks we went to the village library. When he started school he came over one Sunday, we asked if he wanted to go out for a walk, no, he wanted to go to the library, bless him.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Just as fair warning, the Chris D'Lacey book has some fairly edgy content in it.  If you don't mind spoilers then it's worth looking at http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Literature/Dragons
> 
> Some characters get some fairly nasty deaths, including being dissolved by dragon urine.


When I see some of the things my son lets him watch on TV I don't think that will be a problem. He is certainly into Harry Potter


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 6, 2018)

I have been book-buyer-in-chief for my oldest friend's children since they were babies (started with Galt soft books and went on from there).  I had to stop buying for her son because he's autistic and not able to cope with presents, but I still buy for her daughter - she'll be 14 this year.  I once asked my friend if she wanted me to buy anything else for them and she said to please keep buying books because no-one else did - her family all bought clothes and her other friends all bought toys, so she was the only other person buying the children books.  I thought that was a bit sad, that no-one else had thought to buy books, but it suits me, I don't know about anything else!
If anyone wants recommendations for children's books, any age, let me know ...


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 14, 2018)

@Northerner You might find this interesting
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/15/garden/15library.html


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> @Northerner You might find this interesting
> https://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/15/garden/15library.html


Not just me then!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 15, 2018)

We keep moving to bigger houses just to fit our collection of books   We look at houses which have radiators on otherwise bare walls (ie not under windows) or which have wall lights, or sloping roofs, or hatches through from room to room, and we think what a waste of a wall which could have bookshelves along it.  (Our current house has all of those and we are making plans to have them removed so we can fit in more bookshelves.)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> We keep moving to bigger houses just to fit our collection of books   We look at houses which have radiators on otherwise bare walls (ie not under windows) or which have wall lights, or sloping roofs, or hatches through from room to room, and we think what a waste of a wall which could have bookshelves along it.  (Our current house has all of those and we are making plans to have them removed so we can fit in more bookshelves.)


Haha! In my recent house hunt I have done exactly this - even pointing it out to the agents at the viewings!  I'd probably reject a house without good wall space. In my current house one of the first things I did was get a radiator moved because it was 'wasting' an entire wall!  I moved it under a window, where full height bookcases wouldn't be possible 

As I have been recently packing for my move I have estimated the size and weight of the books I will be taking, in case it's important to the removals firms in their estimates (they often need a different vehicle for heavier loads). My best guess is around 2.25 metric tonnes     Basically, it's not a house move, it's a library move (along with 12 bookcases)


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 15, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> We keep moving to bigger houses just to fit our collection of books   We look at houses which have radiators on otherwise bare walls (ie not under windows) or which have wall lights, or sloping roofs, or hatches through from room to room, and we think what a waste of a wall which could have bookshelves along it.  (Our current house has all of those and we are making plans to have them removed so we can fit in more bookshelves.)


The guy who fitted wardrobes in our bedroom said he would put shelves in the section that bridged the chimney breast. It will be handy for shoes he said. Well they have never seen a shoe, they are starting to buckle under the weight of books.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 15, 2018)

I was never a book buyer, I borrowed from the library. Then I realised I had a surprising large number of books that I owned.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 15, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have recently finished reading I Robot by Isaac Asimov, which was interesting, but rather worrying to think how far down the road we are to being run by robots.


I read that back in the 80s (over 32 years ago ) nothing to do with the Will Smith film. The stories were about ideas. Have you done The Rest Of The Robots yet.
The Bicentennial Man, short story (there's also a full size novel version) was good. Much better than the Robin Williams film.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 15, 2018)

The Sam Jones series, by Luaren Henderson is good.
It's about an artist who becomes an amature sleuth when dead bodies start turning up.  You get to follow her art career and life across the books too.
http://www.laurenhenderson.net/mystery.html


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2018)

Floorplan of my new house...!


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 17, 2018)

I read a lot, sometimes 2-3 books at a time.

Last year, I read 84 books (I keep a record). I am on to number 16 this year so far.

I decided to set myself a challenge and read the entire Bible. I downloaded it on Kindle and am 29% through it. The Old Testament is really a very dull read. There are the well-known stories but the bits in between aren't great. There is a lot of slaughtering, and sacrificing.

I'm also reading "50 Things That Made the Modern Economy" by Tim Harford. Short stories of inventions of things like the bar code, the shipping container, fertiliser and book-keeping that we take for granted but couldn't do without.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 17, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I read a lot, sometimes 2-3 books at a time.
> 
> Last year, I read 84 books (I keep a record). I am on to number 16 this year so far.
> 
> ...


Hi. Do you read mostly non fiction?  I am like you in that I usually have 2 books on the go at a time. One fiction and one non fiction.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 18, 2018)

Gosh! Just realised I haven’t picked up a book in over a month! Been reading & soaking up the info on these forums like a sponge!

I read everyday & re-read books all the time. I usually have a few going at the same time too! I totally identify with @Northerner! A friend once came to dinner & said she had never seen so many books before, 2 wall to floor cases with 2 to 3 rows of books on each shelf (wide shelves) in the dining room. She was even more amazed when I told her that those were just the books I don’t read that much anymore & have more bookshelves in every bedroom in the house. The books I’m currently reading line my bed on both sides.

I read fiction & non fiction of all kinds: believe in trying each type of book at least once! But, my favourites are astronomy, MAD about that, astrophysics, cosmology, physics, chemistry, biology, psychology, all sciences, historical fiction, murder mysteries, Agatha Christie, Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries, Dick Francis but, his son Felix Francis has taken over since his father passed away, Dan Brown, sci fi, fantasy, blushingly admit to fifty shades & their like  , romance contemporary & historical, history & even a how to stop smoking book a few times even though I don’t smoke: the psychology of addiction & how to break it was FASCINATING!

I just put down the 3 books I was currently reading, on Kindle now, a GODSEND to save space, & have both the carbs & cals books (big & pocket) by my bed. I’m reading & soaking up as much info as I can & have learnt more about diabetes in just over a month than I have in 17 years!

Thank you to all of you! 

I WAS reading The Fire Katherine Neville’s sequel to The Eight, which I just finished recently, an Albert Campion mystery Traitor’s Purse by Margery Allingham & The Firebrand by Marion Zimmer Bradley about the fall of Troy: all fiction as it happens! But, all put aside & forgotten about till now! Don’t know when I’ll pick them up again? The Albert Campion being the only new book I haven’t read before!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Gosh! Just realised I haven’t picked up a book in over a month! Been reading & soaking up the info on these forums like a sponge!
> 
> I read everyday & re-read books all the time. I usually have a few going at the same time too! I totally identify with @Northerner! A friend once came to dinner & said she had never seen so many books before, 2 wall to floor cases with 2 to 3 rows of books on each shelf (wide shelves) in the dining room. She was even more amazed when I told her that those were just the books I don’t read that much anymore & have more bookshelves in every bedroom in the house. The books I’m currently reading line my bed on both sides.
> 
> ...


I tend to borrow a lot of books from the library now. I can reserve the books online, so have read a lot of the ones recommended on here. The librarian did once say that if a profiler accessed the online records of books I had reserved they would not know what to make of me as I read such a strange mix


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

Just finished My Cousin Rachel, which I last read about 20 years ago. Strange that I didn’t enjoy as much as the first time. Currently reading The Lives Of Stella Bain by Anita Shreve about a nurse in WW1 who loses her memory on the bombing. 
Favourite authors: Linwood Barclay, Harlan Coben, Joy Fielding, Gregg Hurwitz. All psychological thrillers.
In particular Cornell Woolrich, American thriller writer from hard boiled era and I’ve never met anyone who has heard of him!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Cornell Woolrich, American thriller writer from hard boiled era and I’ve never met anyone who has heard of him!


Add me to that list!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Just finished My Cousin Rachel, which I last read about 20 years ago. Strange that I didn’t enjoy as much as the first time. Currently reading The Lives Of Stella Bain by Anita Shreve about a nurse in WW1 who loses her memory on the bombing.
> Favourite authors: Linwood Barclay, Harlan Coben, Joy Fielding, Gregg Hurwitz. All psychological thrillers.
> In particular Cornell Woolrich, American thriller writer from hard boiled era and I’ve never met anyone who has heard of him!


I have Harlan Coben - The Stranger on my book shelf waiting to be read. Must admit I hadn't heard of Cornell Woolrich but have noted him down to look out for. I was in book reading club around years ago and I seem to remember we read some Anita Shreve back then, Sea Glass and Pilots Wife, she was quite good


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

To mix up my normal reading preferences I followed a reading challenge in 2015 - introduced me to all sorts of new stuff, trying to find things in the various categories, and I acquired quite a number of new favourite authors! It was actually this that introduced me to Margaret Atwood, who I absolutely love, and also a superb and very original British science fiction writer, Adam Roberts - I would massively recommend 'Swiftly', which is a brilliant take on the 'consequences' of Gulliver's Travels and has some absolutely hilarious passages that literally brought tears to my eyes and bent me double


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> To mix up my normal reading preferences I followed a reading challenge in 2015 - introduced me to all sorts of new stuff, trying to find things in the various categories, and I acquired quite a number of new favourite authors! It was actually this that introduced me to Margaret Atwood, who I absolutely love, and also a superb and very original British science fiction writer, Adam Roberts - I would massively recommend 'Swiftly', which is a brilliant take on the 'consequences' of Gulliver's Travels and has some absolutely hilarious passages that literally brought tears to my eyes and bent me double


If the housework doesn't get done in my house @Northerner I shall blame it on to you and all these book recommendations !!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> If the housework doesn't get done in my house @Northerner I shall blame it on to you and all these book recommendations !!!!


Hehe! I'm holding back!


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Just finished My Cousin Rachel, which I last read about 20 years ago. Strange that I didn’t enjoy as much as the first time.


That's interesting, I started rereading it a couple of years ago, got a third of the way in, and got stuck, I keep meaning to go back to it, but somehow always find something else I'd rather be reading. Now Rebecca, I've reread several times (first read in my teens, when I stayed up til 3am to finish it) and always found it as gripping as the first time.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Going back to books we read when we were young. I still have a copy of The Family of One End Street which I was given at Junior school. The other book that made a lasting impression for some reason was The Franchise Affair. When I pass an old house, with a dormer window, set behind high walls it always makes me think of that book


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Going back to books we read when we were young. I still have a copy of The Family of One End Street which I was given at Junior school. The other book that made a lasting impression for some reason was The Franchise Affair. When I pass an old house, with a dormer window, set behind high walls it always makes me think of that book


Oh, our teacher read the One End St. book to us at Primary school, and I think there was a sequel. Did it feature the Dewdrop Inn, with 'Do drop in' on the other side? I also seem to remember a bit about the tip of Mrs Nosey Parker's nose getting into someone's photo, and someone being a bridesmaid and needing white shoes, so her father gave her old brown ones a lick of white paint! ( goodness, I'm going back 50+ years, if only I could remember things I need to do now!)


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Robin said:


> Oh, our teacher read the One End St. book to us at Primary school, and I think there was a sequel. Did it feature the Dewdrop Inn, with 'Do drop in' on the other side? I also seem to remember a bit about the tip of Mrs Nosey Parker's nose getting into someone's photo, and someone being a bridesmaid and needing white shoes, so her father gave her old brown ones a lick of white paint! ( goodness, I'm going back 50+ years, if only I could remember things I need to do now!)


There were two others, Further Adventures, and the one you mentioned, Holiday at the Dew Drop Inn. The Ruggles family. As you say, we can remember them but not what we went upstairs for


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have Harlan Coben - The Stranger on my book shelf waiting to be read. Must admit I hadn't heard of Cornell Woolrich but have noted him down to look out for. I was in book reading club around years ago and I seem to remember we read some Anita Shreve back then, Sea Glass and Pilots Wife, she was quite good


We have similar tastes then. Some of Harlan Cobens I don’t enjoy so much but if I like them I can’t stop reading. Tell No One is my favourite. Just finished Miracle Cure.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

My 'return to schooldays' book was 'The Silver Sword' by Ian Serraillier about a group of children from Poland travelling across Europe during WWII and trying to get to Switzerland. This was in primary school when I was 9 or 10 - the teacher would give the class the choice of her reading it or me, and the class chose me!  I read it again a couple of years ago and still found it an excellent, and quite grown-up book in many ways


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Add me to that list!


I came across Cornell Woolrich after seeing the film ‘Rear Window’ by Hitchcock. Enjoyed the film so much I noted CW wrote the book so managed to track a couple of his down and completely hooked. They are The everyday gone wrong. Person goes to work, comes back and wife has gone missing. All neighbours deny having ever seen her. There was another book of his made into a film called ‘The Bride Wore Black’ which is a brilliant book.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> To mix up my normal reading preferences I followed a reading challenge in 2015 - introduced me to all sorts of new stuff, trying to find things in the various categories, and I acquired quite a number of new favourite authors! It was actually this that introduced me to Margaret Atwood, who I absolutely love, and also a superb and very original British science fiction writer, Adam Roberts - I would massively recommend 'Swiftly', which is a brilliant take on the 'consequences' of Gulliver's Travels and has some absolutely hilarious passages that literally brought tears to my eyes and bent me double


Have you read The Handmaids Tale? I was quite disappointed throughout the TV series, although strangely had to keep watching to the end.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Have you read The Handmaids Tale? I was quite disappointed throughout the TV series, although strangely had to keep watching to the end.


Yup! Scary stuff!  Apparently they are doing a second series for TV. Books are always better than films/TV


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 18, 2018)

I just read The Butterfly Garden by Dot Hutchison - not my usual read but enjoyed this one.  Always find it a struggle to get my hands on something I haven't read before as I ALWAYS have my nose in a book - read 461 books last year!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> read 461 books last year!!


Crikey!


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Crikey!


Haha I read on my commute (1hr 30 each way) and frequently get 'stuck' in the book once I'm home too and before I know it, the book is over and I need a new one! Lol


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> 461 books last year!!


Impressive


Sprogladite said:


> Haha I read on my commute (1hr 30 each way) and frequently get 'stuck' in the book once I'm home too and before I know it, the book is over and I need a new one! Lol


We had a holiday one year in the Yorkshire Dales. The weather was dire. The cottage we were staying in had shelves full of books and that week I was reading one a day. Normally I get through about 3 or 4 a week


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 18, 2018)

We did the Naria books at school, though at least The Last Battle wasn't actually read at school.  I'm pretty sure we had A Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K. Le Guin.  This was Junior(/primarary?).


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Yup! Scary stuff!  Apparently they are doing a second series for TV. Books are always better than films/TV


I rarely watch TV adaptations of books I have read, they so rarely get it quite right. My son used to get cross with me when he was living here. Told me I should watch them as a stand alone piece of drama, and appreciate how well it had been presented. Trouble is they 'sanitize' the conditions that Dickens characters live in, or don't quite catch the feel of the book


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I rarely watch TV adaptations of books I have read, they so rarely get it quite right. My son used to get cross with me when he was living here. Told me I should watch them as a stand alone piece of drama, and appreciate how well it had been presented. Trouble is they 'sanitize' the conditions that Dickens characters live in, or don't quite catch the feel of the book


Nothing beats the books. The BBC spent quite a bit of money a few years ago dramatising Gormenghast. It wasn't bad, but the atmosphere to books generate is a world apart  If you haven't read the trilogy, put it on your list - big books where nothing much seems to happen, but you simply can't put them down


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Nothing beats the books. The BBC spent quite a bit of money a few years ago dramatising Gormenghast. It wasn't bad, but the atmosphere to books generate is a world apart  If you haven't read the trilogy, put it on your list - big books where nothing much seems to happen, but you simply can't put them down


Noted


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Yup! Scary stuff!  Apparently they are doing a second series for TV. Books are always better than films/TV


Yes I’m not sure if I’ll sit through it again. I like Elizabeth Moss. I agree totally about books being better.
One exception for me. Chocolat. Loved film but not the book


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Another of the books on my 'challenge' was to find a book that had been made into a film - I chose 'Never Let Me Go' by Kazuo Ishiguro  Excellent book, and excellent, unusual author. A slightly different take on the film/book thing was when I listened to 'The Buried Giant' by Ishiguro on R4's book at bedtime - ordered the book immediately afterwards and loved it, but the radio version was also very good  And, of course, Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide was on the radio first


----------



## Sally W (Apr 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Impressive
> 
> We had a holiday one year in the Yorkshire Dales. The weather was dire. The cottage we were staying in had shelves full of books and that week I was reading one a day. Normally I get through about 3 or 4 a week


Wow that’s impressive! It take me 3-4 weeks to read one


----------



## silentsquirrel (Apr 18, 2018)

Robin said:


> and someone being a bridesmaid and needing white shoes, so her father gave her old brown ones a lick of white paint!
> 
> It was Lily Rose!  I loved these books.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 18, 2018)

Many years back I was sent on a business trip with a colleague I didn't really like.  I took about 4 of my wifes books with me and read about 1 each night.  Although they were not door-stoppers.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 19, 2018)

Robin said:


> That's interesting, I started rereading it a couple of years ago, got a third of the way in, and got stuck, I keep meaning to go back to it, but somehow always find something else I'd rather be reading. Now Rebecca, I've reread several times (first read in my teens, when I stayed up til 3am to finish it) and always found it as gripping as the first time.


Totally agree about Rebecca. I think it was named in a WHSmith poll as Britain’s favourite book.


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Hi. Do you read mostly non fiction?  I am like you in that I usually have 2 books on the go at a time. One fiction and one non fiction.



I try to read different types. A biography upstairs and a novel downstairs. Or something about history or science downstairs, and a novel upstairs. So that I don't get them mixed up in my head.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 19, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I try to read different types. A biography upstairs and a novel downstairs. Or something about history or science downstairs, and a novel upstairs. So that I don't get them mixed up in my head.


Had you realised there is a book written entirely without the use of the letter e? I only came across it recently and was able to get a copy. It's title is Gadsby, by Ernest Vincent Wright. Quite a chore to read but also quite an achievement to have written a whole book that is e less


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Had you realised there is a book written entirely without the use of the letter e? I only came across it recently and was able to get a copy. It's title is Gadsby, by Ernest Vincent Wright. Quite a chore to read but also quite an achievement to have written a whole book that is e less


Presumably he had to use a pen name?


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Presumably he had to use a pen name?


In his introduction he states ' an author's name is not a part of his story' neat way of getting round that one I thought


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Presumably he had to use a pen name?



Or a Pn Nam (sounds like somewhere in Cambodia!) LOL


----------



## Lanny (Apr 20, 2018)

Finally picked up the discarded books & read in the conservatory, in the sun, this morning. Fished off The Fire & The Firebrand. Will start again from the start with Traitor’s Purse as it’s a new book I haven’t read before & it’s been over a month since I picked it up!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh my! I've been having to pack up my books in preparation for my house move - it's an endless task!  Or so it seems! How did I acquire so many?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 21, 2018)

I think they breed when we're not looking, Alan


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I think they breed when we're not looking, Alan


Still waiting for the Eyre Affair from the library, looking forward to that. (At least I can give it its proper title on this thread )


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Currently reading To Kill a Mocking Bird. Picked up Go Set a Watchman from the library yesterday, am wondering if it will be as good


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Currently reading To Kill a Mocking Bird. Picked up Go Set a Watchman from the library yesterday, am wondering if it will be as good


We 'did' To Kill a Mockingbird in school as our first book to analyse, alongside 'Cider with Rosie' by Laurie Lee. A few years ago I read all of Laurie Lee's books and would highly recommend them  Haven't read Go Set a Watchman yet, althoug it's on my (very long!) list


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> We 'did' To Kill a Mockingbird in school as our first book to analyse, alongside 'Cider with Rosie' by Laurie Lee. A few years ago I read all of Laurie Lee's books and would highly recommend them  Haven't read Go Set a Watchman yet, althoug it's on my (very long!) list


The lady in the library was saying she did To Kill a Mocking Bird at school. Our school did Dickens, they were still doing the 'old' classics, not the more modern ones. Strange you should mention Cider with Rosie.  Ever the romantics, other half and I bought Penguin boxed sets of books for each other the first Christmas we married. He got me Laurie Lee and I got him Hornblower - C. S. Forester.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 22, 2018)

I read all of Traitor’s Purse yesterday, in the conservatory in the sun! That silly ass, Albert Campion, he was called that by a character in his first case The Crime at Black Dudley & he also calls himself that occasionally, managed to solve a case while he had amensia when villains bashed him in the head & he woke up in hospital. A VERY interesting take on the detective novel: many, many years before Dan Brown’s Inferno where Robert Landon woke up in hospital with amnesia!

I have just discovered Margery Allingham recently, who’s a much more under the radar author during the heyday of the detective novel: very MUCH on a par with Agatha Christie! I saw the BBC programs with Peter Davidson, in the 80’s, & the books are MUCH better!

I have just recently read all 22 of Australian author Kerry Greenwood’s Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries set in the 1920’s & that was REALLY fun! Also, completely different from the Australian TV Show starring Essie Davis & much, much better & funnier: turns Agatha Christie upside down at times!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I read all of Traitor’s Purse yesterday, in the conservatory in the sun! That silly ass, Albert Campion, he was called that by a character in his first case The Crime at Black Dudley & he also calls himself that occasionally, managed to solve a case while he had amensia when villains bashed him in the head & he woke up in hospital. A VERY interesting take on the detective novel: many, many years before Dan Brown’s Inferno where Robert Landon woke up in hospital with amnesia!
> 
> I have just discovered Margery Allingham recently, who’s a much more under the radar author during the heyday of the detective novel: very MUCH on a par with Agatha Christie! I saw the BBC programs with Peter Davidson, in the 80’s, & the books are MUCH better!
> 
> I have just recently read all 22 of Australian author Kerry Greenwood’s Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries set in the 1920’s & that was REALLY fun! Also, completely different from the Australian TV Show starring Essie Davis & much, much better & funnier: turns Agatha Christie upside down at times!


I caught a few episodes of Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries on TV a while back, and that tempted me to read a couple of the books. Brilliant. Almost a flavour of Jeeves and Wooster to them.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 22, 2018)

I like the Miss Fisher Books too.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Also loved Blott on the Landscape, both on TV and in the books by Tom Sharpe


----------



## Lanny (Apr 22, 2018)

If you like the Miss Fisher books you REALLY should try reading them with the audio book companions brillantly read, & acted, by the reader, name escapes me at the moment, & some with interviews with Kerry Greenwood at the end!


----------



## Lanny (Apr 22, 2018)

Ah! My memory is no longer perfect! Stephanie Daniels!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 22, 2018)

I did To Kill A Mocking Bird just a few years ago.  My niece had done more books from my list of books to do than I had.  It's good.  Like the film, it one of those that are about nothing and everything.
Neither of us got far with On The Road.  I've to go back to Catch 22.  I'll have to ask her about it.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 22, 2018)

My little one is doing Hans Christian Andersen at school this term.  I was quite disappointed that I couldn't find any of his books in the library!

Fortunately it looks like there are some suitable eBooks in the Project Gutenberg collection.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2018)

Mark T said:


> My little one is doing Hans Christian Andersen at school this term.  I was quite disappointed that I couldn't find any of his books in the library!
> 
> Fortunately it looks like there are some suitable eBooks in the Project Gutenberg collection.


Much of my early reading as a child was from the encyclopaedias that my Uncle had been given in the 1930s. They contained a lot of classic fairy tales, as well as all sorts of history and geography, science, biography etc. Although they were pretty old by the time I got them, they obviously inspired me


----------



## eggyg (Apr 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have Harlan Coben - The Stranger on my book shelf waiting to be read. Must admit I hadn't heard of Cornell Woolrich but have noted him down to look out for. I was in book reading club around years ago and I seem to remember we read some Anita Shreve back then, Sea Glass and Pilots Wife, she was quite good


I like Harlan Coben  and The Stranger is the latest I have read. It’s a stand alone rather than  Myron Bolitar, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> We have similar tastes then. Some of Harlan Cobens I don’t enjoy so much but if I like them I can’t stop reading. Tell No One is my favourite. Just finished Miracle Cure.


Tell No One is probably my favourite. I picked up a Harlan Coben a few years back and thought it was really strange and I then realised it was a children’s book! It featured Myron’s nephew as a school boy sleuth. Hmm...


----------



## eggyg (Apr 22, 2018)

I am currently weeping as I have decided to let some of my books go to pastures new ie charity shops. I am struggling to decide which ones but I just don’t have room as I received 6 for my birthday last week and bought another 5 yesterday and they are spilling off the shelves.  For the first time ever I am making a list of books I am reading this year, I am on my 25th so far, I read 10 in January, cold, wet weather. Each subsequent month has been less as I am getting out and about more. They have been a mix of thrillers ( my favourite ) to classics, ( Howard’s End, thought it was terribly written and The Great Gatsby)  to biographies ( David Jason, John Cleese and the pianist James Rhodes)  to contemporary. I don’t like science fiction or fantasy at all or Mills and Boon! But other than that I am quite open to anything. Well better get back to the clearing out! Sob, sob, sob.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Much of my early reading as a child was from the encyclopaedias that my Uncle had been given in the 1930s. They contained a lot of classic fairy tales, as well as all sorts of history and geography, science, biography etc. Although they were pretty old by the time I got them, they obviously inspired me


I loved encyclopaedias when I was young, I still do and still have some, would never part with them. Also love dictionaries, is that weird?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I loved encyclopaedias when I was young, I still do and still have some, would never part with them. Also love dictionaries, is that weird?


Not at all!  Me and my ex used to randomly pick words out of a dictionary to test each other on a word's meaning  Also, having studied a lot of languages, really got used to using them all the time!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Mark T said:


> My little one is doing Hans Christian Andersen at school this term.  I was quite disappointed that I couldn't find any of his books in the library!
> 
> Fortunately it looks like there are some suitable eBooks in the Project Gutenberg collection.


That is poor, you would think the library would stock books that the schools have on reading lists


----------



## Sally W (Apr 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Tell No One is probably my favourite. I picked up a Harlan Coben a few years back and thought it was really strange and I then realised it was a children’s book! It featured Myron’s nephew as a school boy sleuth. Hmm...


It’s a brilliant book isn’t it? I’m the same: no sci fi, fantasy or slushy chic flicks. If there’s anyone else in the psychological thriller world you recommend I’m always looking for new authors?


----------



## eggyg (Apr 23, 2018)

Sally W said:


> It’s a brilliant book isn’t it? I’m the same: no sci fi, fantasy or slushy chic flicks. If there’s anyone else in the psychological thriller world you recommend I’m always looking for new authors?


Simon Kernick is brilliant, have read all of his, my youngest daughter and I share a passion for his books. Tim Weaver, Paul Finch, Stuart McBride, Mark Billingham, Peter James, Peter May, all fantastic writers and have the same main characters but can still be read as stand alones. These are all British writers. My favourite American writers include, James Patterson, John Grisham, Jeffrey Deaver, Jonathan Kellerman, Patricia Cornwall. I usually find them in charity shops at first then look out for others. Happy reading.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Simon Kernick is brilliant, have read all of his, my youngest daughter and I share a passion for his books. Tim Weaver, Paul Finch, Stuart McBride, Mark Billingham, Peter James, Peter May, all fantastic writers and have the same main characters but can still be read as stand alones. These are all British writers. My favourite American writers include, James Patterson, John Grisham, Jeffrey Deaver, Jonathan Kellerman, Patricia Cornwall. I usually find them in charity shops at first then look out for others. Happy reading.


We have seen a couple of Peter James novels adapted for the stage. Brilliant, and both times we were sitting not far from him in the theatre. I love his books


----------



## eggyg (Apr 23, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> We have seen a couple of Peter James novels adapted for the stage. Brilliant, and both times we were sitting not far from him in the theatre. I love his books


Didn’t know they had been made into plays. Got quite a collection of his, infact yesterday when I was having a clear out I had some doubles!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Didn’t know they had been made into plays. Got quite a collection of his, infact yesterday when I was having a clear out I had some doubles!


The Perfect Murder, Dead Simple and Not Dead Enough have all been adapted. He lives Sussex/Kent and they have been on at Marlowe Canterbury, think they toured as well. Thinking about it we have seen all three


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm a big James Patterson fan too, also love Dean Koontz.  I think Watchers by DK is my fave book out there, the one I'd choose if I could only ever read one book again type thing.
I think you guys would enjoy the Chronicles of St Mary series by Jodi Taylor - about a time travelling historian.  The books are so well written and utterly hilarious at times!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 23, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> I'm a big James Patterson fan too, also love Dean Koontz.  I think Watchers by DK is my fave book out there, the one I'd choose if I could only ever read one book again type thing.
> I think you guys would enjoy the Chronicles of St Mary series by Jodi Taylor - about a time travelling historian.  The books are so well written and utterly hilarious at times!


Just checked Jodi Taylor out, looks good. The library only have it in electronic format  Will look for her on Abe Books


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 23, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Currently reading To Kill a Mocking Bird. Picked up Go Set a Watchman from the library yesterday, am wondering if it will be as good



I didn't enjoy it as much. Perhaps because I could visualise the TKAMB characters better from the film.

I read Watchman expecting it to be a lot better than it was.

But that might be just me.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 23, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I didn't enjoy it as much. Perhaps because I could visualise the TKAMB characters better from the film.
> 
> I read Watchman expecting it to be a lot better than it was.
> 
> But that might be just me.


I am only 4 chapters in, but having read them back to back I am disappointed that whole paragraphs have been lifted from TKAMB. Maybe if I had not read it so recently I wouldn't have found it so noticeable.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Simon Kernick is brilliant, have read all of his, my youngest daughter and I share a passion for his books. Tim Weaver, Paul Finch, Stuart McBride, Mark Billingham, Peter James, Peter May, all fantastic writers and have the same main characters but can still be read as stand alones. These are all British writers. My favourite American writers include, James Patterson, John Grisham, Jeffrey Deaver, Jonathan Kellerman, Patricia Cornwall. I usually find them in charity shops at first then look out for others. Happy reading. [/QUOTE
> I read a Tim Weaver and from memory was a bit graphic. I like thrillers but think I winced a bit with descriptions!   Thanks for suggestions.not heard of Simon Kernick so will be looking out for his and the others......thanks!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> The Perfect Murder, Dead Simple and Not Dead enough have all been adapted. He lives Sussex/Kent and they have been on at Marlowe Canterbury, think they toured as well. Thinking about it we have seen all three


I saw the Perfect Murder with Shane Ritchie, I think. It was good and had a touch of humour too. Was that just for the stage or are his books the same?


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I saw the Perfect Murder with Shane Ritchie, I think. It was good and had a touch of humour too. Was that just for the stage or are his books the same?


I'm not sure I would say humour as such, but they are not as gruesome as some of that genre, I don't like my murder mysteries to be too graphic  Certainly when we saw The Perfect Murder there was an element of Brian Rix farce to it, which was good


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I'm not sure I would say humour as such, but they are not a gruesome as some of that genre, I don't like my murder mysteries to be too graphic


Ah must have been artistic licence then. No, I don’t either. I sometimes try a new author and when it’s graphic I have to put it down. I understand suspense but who needs to have detailed description of violence?


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah must have been artistic licence then. No, I don’t either. I sometimes try a new author and when it’s graphic I have to put it down. I understand suspense but who needs to have detailed description of violence?


Sorry I was editing my reply as you were replying . The bit about farce


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 26, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I saw the Perfect Murder with Shane Ritchie, I think. It was good and had a touch of humour too. Was that just for the stage or are his books the same?


Just found out that Peter James  'The House on Cold Hill' will have its world premier next January at Dartford.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 26, 2018)

Came across this word Tsundoku, probably describes what some of us do - it is acquiring reading materials but letting them pile up in one's home without reading them !!!!!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 26, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Came across this word Tsundoku, probably describes what some of us do - it is acquiring reading materials but letting them pile up in one's home without reading them !!!!!


Me definitely! Got so many self help books unread and I’ve always got fiction book on the go as they help me unwind in the evenings...


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 30, 2018)

I know what stage I am at, how about you?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I know what stage I am at, how about you?


Number 8...!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 30, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Number 8...!


Same here


----------



## Mark T (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm at 9 I think.  Although he much prefers his books to any of my old ones.


----------



## Sally W (May 1, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I know what stage I am at, how about you?


Love this! Think I’m a 4


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2018)

Thinking more about this, I definitely skipped from 4 straight to 8


----------



## kentish maid (May 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Thinking more about this, I definitely skipped from 4 straight to 8



I am thinking 6 must be a university student that has gone off the rails, hates the studying and spends their time drinking beer and taking tablets?


----------



## Mark T (May 1, 2018)

I have very few books left over from childhood.  Most of our books are from after I met my wife and she introduced me to fantasy - so a definite 7 there.  So I think I went through 6 - although not at Uni as suggested in Post #119.  At Uni I was still reading books, it was just they were all technical engineering books rather then reading for pleasure.

Not sure if I did 4, 5 or 6 though.


----------



## Sprogladite (May 1, 2018)

Can we be several stages at once?  If so I am a 4, 6, 8 and 9 all at once LOL


----------



## kentish maid (May 1, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> Can we be several stages at once?  If so I am a 4, 6, 8 and 9 all at once LOL


I guess from day to day our moods change so totally possible. I can equate to 4 as I often read to 'escape'


----------



## Sally W (May 2, 2018)

I can’t find the link but whoever posted the link to The Reading Agency I wanted to say thank you as I found a local book group where there is no set book each month. Instead everyone brings a book they’ve enjoyed and discusses it and there is a book exchange of whatever has appealed. I’ve been looking for such a group for ages which doesn’t have the pressure of wading through a book that you’re not enjoying. Thank you whoever posted!


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I can’t find the link but whoever posted the link to The Reading Agency I wanted to say thank you as I found a local book group where there is no set book each month. Instead everyone brings a book they’ve enjoyed and discusses it and there is a book exchange of whatever has appealed. I’ve been looking for such a group for ages which doesn’t have the pressure of wading through a book that you’re not enjoying. Thank you whoever posted!


It was @Pigeon 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/books-on-prescription.72799/


----------



## kentish maid (May 2, 2018)

I have just been to the library, seems they are starting a readers group this month so may go along and see what it is all about. Like you @Sally W  I find the clubs that read a set book don't suit me. One I went to and the novel that we had just read was poorly researched, nobody else seemed aware of, or in fact concerned, but sad person that I am it annoyed me intensely.  They were more interested in discussing some soap that had been on TV the previous night !!!!!
@TheClockworkDodo - have just picked up The Eyre Affair - looking forward to reading it


----------



## Sally W (May 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It was @Pigeon
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/books-on-prescription.72799/


Thanks @Northerner and also thank you to @Pigeon. I’m going to the local book group tomorrow!


----------



## Sally W (May 2, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have just been to the library, seems they are starting a readers group this month so may go along and see what it is all about. Like you @Sally W  I find the clubs that read a set book don't suit me. One I went to and the novel that we had just read was poorly researched, nobody else seemed aware of, or in fact concerned, but sad person that I am it annoyed me intensely.  They were more interested in discussing some soap that had been on TV the previous night !!!!!
> @TheClockworkDodo - have just picked up The Eyre Affair - looking forward to reading it


@kentish maid It’s frustrating isn’t it? I found the previous group a chore rather than pleasure. Why not check out the above link and search for groups. There were several in my area and luckily spotted they just discuss rather than read set books


----------



## kentish maid (May 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @kentish maid It’s frustrating isn’t it? I found the previous group a chore rather than pleasure. Why not check out the above link and search for groups. There were several in my area and luckily spotted they just discuss rather than read set books


I just took a look. The one nearest to me is unfortunately the one I tried  Others meet in the evenings and I try not to drive after dark because of early cataracts. Hopefully the one just starting will be ok


----------



## Sally W (May 2, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I just took a look. The one nearest to me is unfortunately the one I tried  Others meet in the evenings and I try not to drive after dark because of early cataracts. Hopefully the one just starting will be ok


Awh shame. I hope you find a suitable one...can they do anything about your cataracts? I actually don’t like driving in the dark much as I hate bright lights


----------



## kentish maid (May 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Awh shame. I hope you find a suitable one...can they do anything about your cataracts? I actually don’t like driving in the dark much as I hate bright lights


Thank you. At the moment they only seem to bother me when I drive at night. I have regular eye checks so will take the advice of the optician as to when to have them done. It's the headlights at night that get to me


----------



## kentish maid (May 6, 2018)




----------



## kentish maid (May 8, 2018)

16 Bookstores you have to visit before you die

https://www.buzzfeed.com/harpercoll...edium=referral&utm_term=.heyNxzn9L#.dfkbYnrq1


----------

